# Ballasts for sale



## CincyCichlids (Oct 14, 2005)

Alright I have two types of ballasts for sale:

1) 4x32W T8 electronic ballasts. I use these to over drive two T8 bulbs and put them on my planted tanks. I love them, haven't had one go bad on me yet. The life of the bulbs are shorter... but if you're using standard bulbs from Lowes/Home Depot, you'll be fine. In fact Lowes has a pretty nice 6500K bulb for pretty cheap. I have a bunch of these ballasts too.

IF you have burned out shop lights sitting around cough: Ken), you could throw one of these guys in there, get more light and grow some plants or algae for your plecos! If you need help wiring I can help you.

$12ea or 4 for $45


















2) T5's, my new favorite lighting. I have a few WorkHorse 7 Ballasts AND T5 end caps (kinda hard to find for reasonable prices!). T5's are almost about half the diameter of T8s and produce a LOT of light. I can also get reflectors for fairly good deals, the reflectors add a lot more light.

$58 for a "kit" = $42 for the ballast, $16 for 8 T5 End Caps.

















If you're getting into planted tanks, T5s are the way to go. The light cuts deep so you can plant deeper tanks and again, I can get bulbs and reflectors for cheaper than most places online.


----------

